# Newbie



## figjam (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey all.  I recently discovered this site and thought I would join.  I am new to smoking, but have been grilling for years.  I have a Char-Broil Charcoal Water Smoker to get me started. http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/...ctId=100043270

Have done a couple of chickens so far, but am planning on making my first fatty this weekend.

Kudos to the first person that can correctly identify the girl in my avatar (or in my profile).


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, if it's not your wife you better hope she don't see it


----------



## figjam (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## monstah (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! I have no idea who the girl is, but dare I say, she's SMOKIN???


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Figjam! This is a great place to learn more about smokin'. Lots of friendly folks here who are ready and willing to answer questions, so don't be shy. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## raypeel (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome Figjam.  Plenty of help and information here.  I was hoping the picuture was of you.


----------



## dingle (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome Figjam. I second what Raypeel had to say and Monstah's quote of "smokin"


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I have no idea who that would be.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! best smokin' spot on the planet, or off as far as I know. Now as to the meat identification... Hmmm nope  not a butt...or if it is, it's too skinny. Chicken? Naw   the breast ain't right, kinda fatty.  No meat on the ribs...yeesh  who CARES?   ;{)


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 14, 2007)

Raypeel;115546 said:
			
		

> Welcome Figjam. Plenty of help and information here. I was hoping the picuture was of you.[/quote]
> * DANG, me too , well, welcome anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## linbru (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome - and to your sister too!

Your going to love this place - SMF can help you with almost anything!


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 14, 2007)

WElcome to SMF. Tons of useful info here and a great group of people.
I think your avatar is model -Gisele Bundchen


----------



## rip (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site, glad ya'll joined.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome Figjam. Be sure to check out that 5-day e-course helped me.


----------



## gramason (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF.


----------



## flyboys (Nov 15, 2007)

Ummm, is it Tammy Fae Baker???

Welcome o the site


----------



## figjam (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## figjam (Nov 15, 2007)

You are right that it is a model, but it is not Gisele.  Her name is Kelly Brook and she is a British model.  Do yourself a favor and do a Google image search on her.  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 15, 2007)

You her agent or something?


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

I STILL don't think she's smoking. Heh.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 15, 2007)

That's my ex-wife. I had to boot her because she wouldn't eat enough Q!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 15, 2007)

* Lord, if that gal was my wife, I wouldn't care if she were vegetarian. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

C'mon Terry  yes you would. Eventually.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Figjam!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...

As an assistant smoker, Kelly could almost make me forget about smokin'!...*ALMOST*!...


----------



## figjam (Dec 4, 2007)

I plan on doing the mods to my ECB over the next few weeks.  One question I have ... is 3 threads into the charcoal pan enough for stability, or would 4 be better?


----------



## figjam (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone?


----------

